# Corallus caninus viv



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I am building a Corallus caninus viv and thought I would show the progress thusfar. The picture sucks, but it was in the garage in dimming light. The blue tape is over the driftwood so that it does not get covered in silicone when I get the coco fiber on.

It is a 24x18x24 exoterra. Lots of perches. I am pretty excited about this one.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Moved this to the construction section.

Looks like a good start.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Ok, I originally posted this in the lounge because it is a snake viv. I suppose I could throw some auratus in there as well though... see if the Emerald eats them... hmm.

So I have finished two rounds of silicone/coco-fiber, and for my own amusement, I set in some peices of quarts, pyrite, and granite to color it up a little... I know it is not a very natural look, but I think it will look pretty sweet once plants are in there.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 6, 2009)

So the first pic is what the Great Stuff pond foam looks like?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

love the oval sides, very unique


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Julio said:


> love the oval sides, very unique


x2, Gives it a one of a kind look. Just what this hobby needs!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Yes that first pic would be cured great stuff pond and waterfall foam. Thanks for the comments. I went with the oval sides so I could have some background on the sides but still be able to look through from each side.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

update:
Finally I have some plants in now and it is starting to grow in a little bit. I am reconsidering the Corallus thing and I might go with Morelia viridis since they are a bit smaller and perhaps a better choice.




























Honestly it looks better than in the photos, but at least you get the idea.


----------



## caudataman5000 (Jun 29, 2009)

in a past reptiles magazine issue it says you can keep emerald tree boas and dart frogs in the same enclosure. they are from the same place and have the same cage requirements. so I say go for it! keep us updated


-shane


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice looking tank. Another possibility would be an Amazon Tree Boa (ATB). They get a little longer than the Morelia viridis but are not as thick or long as the ETB. Plus they come in so many different colors. Now I may be partial to ATBs because I keep them, I have a solid orange male in a vertical 40 breeder vivarium. 

If you decide to place a dart frog in there with the snake (though the snake alone would still look good). I would wait till the snake is older (juvenile ATB, ETB and possible GTP will eat frogs) to see what kind of temperment the snake has. My ATB will strike at anything that moves (cage cleaning is a chore to not get bit). I have had a ETB before and it was handle able and more docile. I am not sure about the GTP, no experience with them. Also I would probable have a taller tank. For one thing it would give the frogs more hiding places. Two, it would make for a better temperature gradiant for the frogs.
In Costa Rica a guy named Quetzal(he owns Reptilandia) has a beautiful ETB tank with pumilio and auratus in there. Now this tank is about 5 feet tall, 4 ft wide, and 8-10 ft long. 

Dave


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I was thinking of an Annulated Tree Boa as well but they are so expensive and hard to find the cool orange morphs. I do not think I want an Amazon because they are so fiesty, they do not perch so conspicuously in the terrarium, and they will eat frogs (even though I doubt I will put any frogs in there).

I really wanted to get an Eyelash viper but the line was drawn on venemous species.


----------



## ray1taylor (Nov 15, 2008)

Well ur viv looks great.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

So I decided against an Emerald because they get a little bigger and went with one of these guys (Morelia viridis)... I lucked out because it fed the first day and has eaten again since.










You can see it at the top of the enclosure. Pretty chill all and all.










My next snake project might be an emerald... I don't know though I really like those flying snakes... and I have plenty of frog stuff going on.


----------



## rollei (Jun 4, 2009)

The broms look pretty crowded. Will they grow and disrupt eachother too much?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great display tank!! i bet your chondro will just love it in there.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

"The broms look pretty crowded. Will they grow and disrupt eachother too much?" 

Nah... the bigger ones will not get bigger, and the small ones will be fine. I have seen trees in central america will scarcely a place with bark visible due to bromeliad cover... If they start loosing color or show other signs of stress I might pull a couple, but I wanted the tank full of plants to provide security for the snake. They will also help with the cleanliness and humidity of the viv, and honestly I like that overgrown jungle look.

Thanks for the comments, I am still looking for a nice piece of furniture to use as a tall stand so this thing can go in the dining room (I want it about about chest height on something wood, and have not found anything suitable yet).


----------



## NorthernFrogguy1976 (Apr 7, 2009)

Wow, I just ran across this. Hows your chondro? do you have any updated pictures?!


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

Unfortunately the python died about 4 days after the last photo. I am not sure why, the temps were fine, it had just eaten the day prior to death. I think it had something to do with the vendor, as it was covered in mites when it came in and looked rather emaciated. Seemed to be looking better but then, damn. 

Anyway I cleaned the tank have had a vine snake in there for sometime now. There is a picture of the snake (well its head anyway) that I posted in the lounge a few days ago (with some other pictures of frogs).

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

A snake in that condition should not have been sold and a reputable breeder/seller would not have. I hope you asked for a refund or replacement.


----------



## pearldrums2 (Dec 9, 2009)

wow I agree with what jejton said.. If that was any kind of reputable breeder they would of never sold that snake and would of tried to rehabilitate the snake before selling it.... I hope that you got a refund on the snake!!! 

Enclosure looks great though good job!!!


----------



## alluringeli (Apr 20, 2009)

Very nice looking tank. Sorry you lost your snake its a shame they sold you the snake in that condition some people just dont care about animals its all about the money....


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

They definitely are not reputable, as I have since learned. I will not mention who they are since I am not sure if it is permitted on this site.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

lukebalsavich said:


> I do not think I want an Amazon because they are so fiesty, they do not perch so conspicuously in the terrarium, and they will eat frogs (even though I doubt I will put any frogs in there).


What do you mean they don't perch conspicuously? Believe it or not he was also tame once removed from the viv. Not even head shy, however if you reached into his home he would strike. I gave him away a long time ago when I cleared out my snake collection but he was definitely a great display animal.

Sorry about your loss with the GTP.


----------



## lukebalsavich (Feb 14, 2006)

I mean, by not perch conspicuously, that these snakes will often perch in a place that is not, well.. conspicuous, certainly not to the extent that chondros or emeralds do (which is why I used the "so conspicuously"... 
Amazons tend to perch more in forks or among several branches, not on a single branch as adult emeralds and gtps; in addition, they often perch in areas of good cover, even hidden when given the chance. The beautiful one pictured is certainly conspicuous, but there are always statistical outliers to any rule, and given the pic of the terrarium it does not look like the snake has a ton of less-conspicuous options. This is not a critique of the display, I think the snake looks well in the terrarium, I am going for a more grown-in, jungly look so i think an amazon might favor hiding in the red emerald philodendron more than somewhere out in the middle. Anyway it is a useless point now that I am keeping the vine snake in there. It is a pretty sweet snake, and is always cruising around watching things.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

You're right, I've had plenty of amazons and this is the only one who normally displayed this type of behavior. I was just looking for a shameless plug  I don't think I have any full tank shots of how the tank looked however it was a 70 gallon oceanic and I had several perches for him near a heat source, some covered and some in the open (he liked this open one the most). Also true about them not liking to perch on a single straight branch. They all preferred a fork.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

lukebalsavich said:


> They definitely are not reputable, as I have since learned. I will not mention who they are since I am not sure if it is permitted on this site.


GTP's are one of those snake that you really get what you pay for. There are deals to be had, but they usually drop dead before they are 2.


----------

